# Autarch Loadouts?



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

As Eldar we have so much choice for HQ. We have the Avatar, Farseers, Spiritseers, Phoenix Lords...literally so many! But the Autarch doesn't seem to get much of a look in most of the time. Why is that?

Autarchs have such a huge arsenal to choose from, but it seems to me that if anyone's using an Autarch it's always the same story, something a little like this: Autarch - Mantle of the Laughing God, Eldar Jetbike, Laser Lance, Fusion Gun, Banshee Mask...or some variant thereof. Obviously, this is an epic loadout. This guy really performs!

But what if there are other loadouts that are being overlooked?

So my question is: How do you kit out your Autarch, and how does he perform on the tabletop?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Personally I think in this book the Autarch SHINES!

Eldar can do so many tricks with reserves that his master of strategy is pretty awesome, especially if you go second.

For gear I like to keep mine cheap and hide behind a rock. he's not a killy hero unless you toll him up, probably on a bike, mask and lance with a spear bodyguard. 
Personally I like to keep him cheap, hang out with some backfield guardians, powersword to deter assaults. then very last turn wings of falucho to another objective, he can't claim but he can contest. Nice to include a melta to try and scrap that artillery tank thats nearby.

Really Autarchs and Swooping hawks are the trolls of the eldar book. Of course to really do all this you need an army built on reserves

There are alot of other Hqs but in a <2000pt, I generally prefer an Autarch and a spirit seer


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Personally I like to give mine the Mantle, and then instead of the Mask/Spear/Fusion I give mine a Reaper Launcher, and let him zoom around harrassing targets. You can't put him in the Mantle and give him a Spear bodyguard, and I'd rather not put him into CC by himself no matter what saves he's got, so I use him to harrass and deter MEQs instead. Same cost.

He's also great for bringing in an CH Exarch exactly when you want it.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Jetbike, Mantle of the Laughing God, Laser Lance, and maybe a Fusion Gun. Proceed to pick off small objective-sitter units, fire support units, artillery, etc.

Midnight


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah, some great ideas. Especially Barnster, never thought of using him like that. The thing is, generally speaking the non-psyker HQ in an army tends to be combat orientated (Captain, Chaplain, any Ork or Tyranid, etc.) and it's sometimes difficult to see through that illusion!


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, since the Mantle makes the Autarch lose the independent character special rule, he can't have a Shining Spear bodyguard...

I'm sorry but I don't think there is much to overlook (which is a perfect opportunity to overlook something, I know) since the Farseer and Spiritseer are simply better. 

If you join the Autarch to an Aspect unit (ie. field him/her without the Mantle) you are making the unit massively more expensive and not at all more survivable. I guess you could argue for an Autarch as a challenge accepter but.... I don't know, S3 T3 no specials of any kind make him pretty lousy at fighting challenges or "deterring assaults".


----------

